# BEER BELLY



## Stinkyyy

Yaknow, no matter how much I walk / climb / roll around on the floor like a crazy person or how little or healthy I eat I am getting the worst beer / cider belly ever. Other than quitting the drink (don't even...) what can I do!?


----------



## Traveler

Lots of sit-ups.


----------



## Kim Chee

You already know it is the alcohol, right?

On the brighter side, maybe you're naturally predisposed to having a little sexy baby fat.


----------



## Anagor

Hi!


Stinkyyy said:


> Yaknow, no matter how much I walk / climb / roll around on the floor like a crazy person or how little or healthy I eat I am getting the worst beer / cider belly ever. Other than quitting the drink (don't even...) what can I do!?


Just accept your beer belly and be done with thinking about it? That's what I try to do ... 
No, seriously ... I'm quite slim. In the past I eat quite little or quite much, didn't matter. As I was about 18 I had about 3 litres of Coke every day (plus about 1 litre at school and driving). I was always slim, nevertheless. Never had changed my weight significanty. But I developed a beer belly over the last ten or so years.  So I would be interested in an answer, too ...

PS: cider is great. I like Strongbow, especially Dark Fruit ... It's quite expensive here, so I spare it for special occasions.


----------



## Anagor

mmmmmmmichael said:


> You already know it is the alcohol, right?


I just googled and found that: http://www.webmd.com/diet/features/the-truth-about-beer-and-your-belly
Seems to back your opinion:
"In general, alcohol intake is associated with bigger waists, because when you drink alcohol, the liver burns alcohol instead of fat,"


----------



## Matt Derrick

nerdfitness.com 

also, i hate to say it, but giving up alcohol for a while wouldn't kill you. i know it sucks having to readjust and all, but it's like trying to get healthy/lose weight while smoking is never really going to work, and neither is trying to drink alcohol and lose weight. it doesn't mean you have to give it up for good, but maybe consider cutting down to like once a month or so.

try it for a while and you'll realize it's not the end of the world (coming from an ex-drinker)


----------



## MFB

If its feasible perhaps try switching the beer and cider to a hard alcohol of your choice and a healthy nutritionally dense juice...you'd still get a a lot of sugars, but take in less calories. The dudes at my last job called me "sex in the city" because I would always get a baybreeze after shift instead of beers.


----------



## drewski

Three words: Gastric Bypass Surgery.


----------



## Deleted member 125

nothing wrong with a beer belly dude, i got me a nice one myself.


----------



## dirtyfacedan

I was always skinny as a rake. Till i hit my mid 30's, and stopped hard drugs. Also, i think people look good/sexy with a bit of belly anyways.


----------



## Stinkyyy

Anagor said:


> Hi!
> PS: cider is great. I like Strongbow, especially Dark Fruit ... It's quite expensive here, so I spare it for special occasions.



Cider is my favourite drink but Strongbow? No. I think I drank too much of it as a kid and I especially hate dark fruit, but thats my general hate for berry flavoured stuff. They've just started making a 'citrus burst' one which I guess is nice.

The best cider is Scrumpy Jack and as a runner up, K (8.5% too wheee)


----------



## Anagor

Stinkyyy said:


> Cider is my favourite drink but Strongbow? No. I think I drank too much of it as a kid and I especially hate dark fruit, but thats my general hate for berry flavoured stuff. They've just started making a 'citrus burst' one which I guess is nice.


My favourite/everyday drink is beer, Bitburger. Sometimes Guinness (also special occasion, cause quite expensive but you can get it in a normal supermarket here) and as said cider. My first cider I had at an irish pub, then I found Strongbox here in an English Shop. Was glad I found a shop where I can get it other than a pub. I tried Dark Fruit after a while and I found it great. Perhaps not for every day. Anyway it's expensive. A normal beer here is ~ 0.80 € per 0.5 litre, the cider is 2.70 € ...  Well, it's imported by the shop, there is no "normal" distribution channel for it here, I guess. 


Stinkyyy said:


> The best cider is Scrumpy Jack and as a runner up, K (8.5% too wheee)


Thanks for the tipp, the next time I'm in the English Shop I'll look for it ...


----------



## Anagor

dirtyfacedan said:


> Also, i think people look good/sexy with a bit of belly anyways.


Well, I doubt I look really good with my belly ... Since I'm quite slim and not exaclty muscular it seems not to fit in really. Anyway, when it comes to girls, I agree. Better a bit of belly than too skinny, like the models on the catwalks. For me they don't look sexy, for me they look ill. My opinion.


----------



## Anagor

Stinkyyy said:


> The best cider is Scrumpy Jack and as a runner up, K (8.5% too wheee)


Okay, did some beer/cider tasting yesterday. 





You're right, Scrumpy Jack is really good. Wasn't able to find K, but I'll keep looking.
Had a hangover this morning. Maybe ... cause of the bottle of wine I emptied together with my father later in the evining.
::drinkingbuddy::


----------



## Thrasymachus

You posted in a Staying Healthy forum that you are concerned you are getting what you attribute as a beer belly, but you don't want to consider stopping or reducing your alcohol consumption. Basically you want no beer belly, but aren't willing to do what it takes to achieve it. I don't really have much sympathy for that, since basically you admit you just want to whine about it, but do nothing.

Try reflecting on the Robert Tepper song, No easy way out.
Lyrics: http://www.lyrics007.com/Survivor Lyrics/No Easy Way Out Lyrics.html
Crib notes: Your not indestructible. There is no easy way out, there is no shortcut home.


----------



## Anagor

Thrasymachus said:


> You posted in a Staying Healthy forum that you are concerned you are getting what you attribute as a beer belly, but you don't want to consider stopping or reducing your alcohol consumption.


Don't know if you address the OP or me ... Just wanna say my post got a little off topic. Talking about drinking 6 0.5 litre cans of beer/cider and half a bottle of wine in a Staying Healthy forum is odd. My apologies. I think I got a bit lost.


----------



## Thrasymachus

Anagor, I am replying to the OP, who from the first post showed no real desire to do what it takes to avoid their beer belly. Here is short article explaining why alcohol consumption leads to extra fat around the midsection:
http://www.webmd.com/diet/features/the-truth-about-beer-and-your-belly


----------



## Corinne

lol i have a beer belly without even drinking beer! some crunches might help if you want that bikini body


----------



## Anagor

Thrasymachus said:


> Anagor, I am replying to the OP, who from the first post showed no real desire to do what it takes to avoid their beer belly.


Perhaps a desire to avoid a beer belly but no desire to quit drinking? I don't advocat irresponsible drinking ... but heck ... I like to drink a beer or two or cider or wine in the evening. I won't quit just cause of a belly. But I'd like to get rid of it. 



Thrasymachus said:


> Here is short article explaining why alcohol consumption leads to extra fat around the midsection:
> http://www.webmd.com/diet/features/the-truth-about-beer-and-your-belly


Funny, I posted the same link above (#5) ...


----------



## Anagor

Corinne said:


> lol i have a beer belly without even drinking beer! some crunches might help if you want that bikini body


Then you eat too much. Or walk too little. Or whatever.  I'd like to get rid of my beer belly but then again ... does it really matter?


----------



## Stinkyyy

Thrasymachus said:


> You posted in a Staying Healthy forum that you are concerned you are getting what you attribute as a beer belly, but you don't want to consider stopping or reducing your alcohol consumption. Basically you want no beer belly, but aren't willing to do what it takes to achieve it. I don't really have much sympathy for that, since basically you admit you just want to whine about it, but do nothing.
> 
> Try reflecting on the Robert Tepper song, No easy way out.
> Lyrics: http://www.lyrics007.com/Survivor Lyrics/No Easy Way Out Lyrics.html
> Crib notes: Your not indestructible. There is no easy way out, there is no shortcut home.



Haha


----------



## Art101

Lol after almost 3 yrs of being sober I am about as heavy as I have ever been. I admit I have been lazy lately so ya and I am over 40 too.


----------



## Odin

The only method that I have found to work. And I SWEAR By it. Is cutting out sugars from diet and smoking a hell of a lot of pot and eating a high veggie diet.

Here is an example. Toke up everyday after work and for dinner about everyday eat a crazy large salad. (pretty much the only large meal of the day.... other than snacking on fruit, dried meat, cheese and veg) Like everything in there. Eggs cut in half or quarters, Leaves of various sorts onions carrots whole cloves of garlic fresh mozzarella cheese... grated cheese... raw broccoli... olives lots and lots of olives man.... and smoked salmon man... or maybe sardines... or those little fishies called sprats... yea man... totally. And little juicy bright cherry tomatoes....

Also making your own dressing is a must. Get olive oil and redwine vinegar and make dressings loaded with spices. Like cumin, tumeric, paprika, salt pepper, grated garlic ... exct.... 

Oh... and I did not have to really go out and exercise to slim down either. just follow the food and pot regime... though my job did keep me somewhat active.

But seriously it works.

I'll also add that drinking a lot of tea and coffe helps and all those veg salads will have you shitting like a champ and feeling good. 

Damn.... I need to start doing this again being a drunk slob sucks. ::drinkingbuddy::::woot::::asshat:::ompus:::ldman::::hungry::::borg::::wacky::::chicken::::meh::::cat::::cigar:: hahah

Gonna have to move to a legal state though...


----------



## Art101

Lol Odin great advice on the exersize. Like I said I got fn lazy. When I was working outside I was in awesome shape but then getting in the kitchens and also laying about has been unhealthy for my waistline. The salad idea awesome. I also like to sear then bake a lot of my meats. Just my 2 cents anyways.


----------



## Odin

Hey I just hope Stinkyyy reads this... shes a cutie... with her mousy messy brown hair and sweet smile. Babe don't let a bit of sweet womanly softness keep you back . Aye hun...


----------



## Art101

exactly curves are goodness


----------



## Section 8

I gave it the best shot I could for all of 2013, I got locked up 12/21/12 at 236 pounds and decided I was goin to lose the weight. So I cut all the carbs, mind you Im locked up and didnt have access to food, just soon as I would get my tray I would get right of the cake,or cookies,bread,potatoes,rice, pretty much anything white. NOT TO MENTION NO ALCOHOL..I went down to 167 pounds, I hung upside down and did sit-ups. I got in piss poor shape,looked like a skeleton, would wake up with the inside of knees bruised from sleeping, my nails stopped growing right, I got tinnitus, a constant ringing in my ears,which is enough to drive ya crazy, not only that but I went from a beast who's busted girls up inside before to having peyronie's disease which really sucks!! Even if I did get a ripped six pack at this point all I had was weird curved half sized tool to use, So I got out,went back to drinking and eating, back at 210 but my ears still ring,my tool is still bent. and I never lost the belly through it all.


----------



## Stinkyyy

Ahaha for me smoking pot is the last thing im gonna do, I can't touch anything of the sort which people always crack up at considering all the other shit I smoke and stick up my nose......


----------



## arianaholland1

drewski said:


> Three words: Gastric Bypass Surgery.


Fuck off


----------



## arianaholland1

Stinkyyy said:


> Ahaha for me smoking pot is the last thing im gonna do, I can't touch anything of the sort which people always crack up at considering all the other shit I smoke and stick up my nose......


Im the same way. I can use LSD alittle cocaine and drink but weed makes me paranoid. What the heck? I guess everyone's different


----------



## drewski

arianaholland1 said:


> Fuck off


Calm down. It was a harmless joke.


----------



## arianaholland1

drewski said:


> Calm down. It was a harmless joke.


Still hella rude


----------



## drewski

arianaholland1 said:


> Still hella rude


You just joined and already want to nitpick someone because you can't take a joke that has nothing to do with you, on a year old thread? Please...You're "hella" overreacting. Let it go.


----------



## lone wolf

http://glutenintoleranceschool.com/gluten-intolerance-bloating/ 
not saying this is your problem but it is something to consider. i have gluten sensitivity and suffer from a bloating gut if i fail to follow my diet.


----------



## Johnny P

@arianaholland1 hella is not a word outside of California


----------



## Odin

::cigar::

also if you have difficulty... Mark Twain said, I don't give a damn for a man that can only spell a word one way.


----------



## arianaholland1

Johnny P said:


> @arianaholland1 hella is not a word outside of California


Your right and luckily I live in SF (California) [emoji8]


----------



## Odin

Home Base of Starfleet. Live Long and Prosper.


----------

